# Going to the bell witch cave at witching hour this weekend



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2020)

And everyone i tell that to says "awesome" until I say we bringing a ouji board. Then i get called a dumbass lol


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2020)

My buddys brother bought one of the families bedroom suites. When they went and picked it up, they decided to have fun and call out her name 3 times. One of them called kate a bitch. 
The guy that called her a bitch had a bad wreck that night. When my buddies brother pulled out his driveway to go to hospital, his tranny immediately goes out. They pull it back into the drive way and he gets in his other vehicle. Before he leaves the drive way, he runs over his cat...
He said after the put bedroom suite in the house, weird stuff started happening. Eletronics would randomly come on. Weird sounds. His son, who had the suite in his room, would see her. She would wake him up cackling in his face saying he was going to die. After a week, they moved the suite to a storage unit lol


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2020)

I dont believe in that stuff, so i think everyone is just fucking retarded


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> I dont believe in that stuff, so i think everyone is just fucking retarded


Why the ouji board, then?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I dont believe in that stuff, so i think everyone is just fucking retarded
> ...


My buddies idea. His pagan ass believes in that. And im ok with it because it will make it more fun. Plus if crazy shit does happen, it Will be worth it.
Its like i dont believe in it but i want to. Does that make sense?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

Spoooky Woooookies!


----------



## miketx (Jun 2, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> And everyone i tell that to says "awesome" until I say we bringing a ouji board. Then i get called a dumbass lol


Ask them if they carry the weegee board for you if you will still be a dumbass?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2020)

Mess with stuff you have no idea of what youre messing with...you will regret it.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 27, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Mess with stuff you have no idea of what youre messing with...you will regret it.
> 
> That's all I'm saying.



"Stare into the abyss, sometimes the abyss stares back"


----------



## Paranormal Conviction (Apr 20, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> My buddys brother bought one of the families bedroom suites. When they went and picked it up, they decided to have fun and call out her name 3 times. One of them called kate a bitch.
> The guy that called her a bitch had a bad wreck that night. When my buddies brother pulled out his driveway to go to hospital, his tranny immediately goes out. They pull it back into the drive way and he gets in his other vehicle. Before he leaves the drive way, he runs over his cat...
> He said after the put bedroom suite in the house, weird stuff started happening. Eletronics would randomly come on. Weird sounds. His son, who had the suite in his room, would see her. She would wake him up cackling in his face saying he was going to die. After a week, they moved the suite to a storage unit lol


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------

